# Anyone looking forward to VR?



## 0ffice (Jul 12, 2015)

Has anyone here tried it yet?

I got my hands on an Oculus Rift DK2 a few months back and I was fairly impressed.
It really did feel immersive, however at the point I tried it, the demo's available were fairly low spec in terms of graphics. 

Got a DK1 at home at the moment which I've borrowed, the screen, being smaller and running at a lower resolution is really pixelated, but the consumer model is being released with two 1080x1200 screens (one for each eye!), so that should pave the way for good, quality games.

Really, I'm hoping that with the release of the HTC Vive, Valve decides to release a new Portal/Left4Dead/HalfLife game - and if that's the case, I can see VR as a whole really taking off. At the moment, most of the games available are home projects that are good enough for Dev Kits, but not for a consumer release.

So far I've tried VRKarts, UE4Rollercoaster, iRacing, ZVR Apolcalypse, AirDrift, Affected and Sightline Chair. Is there anything else worth trying at the moment?

And as expected, its great when you're baked


----------



## sunni (Jul 24, 2015)

wow sounds really cool i would like to try it but ill hold out until more games im interested in are in it.
would LOVE to see an MMORPG in it


----------



## SweetHayz (Jul 24, 2015)

@sunni what MMO do you play?


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2015)

I've been wanting to get into this since about 95, even before that, still it will fade in and out many times before I'm ready, that said TV is almost there


----------



## Shea_Heights (Aug 8, 2015)

VR is the future of gaming. Anyone who believes otherwise is just being blind to change. The console generation of gaming is at its peak and the only way for gaming to take the next step further into the future is to embrace VR.

Just check out this HoloLens from Microsoft and this doesnt blow your mind:


----------



## disratory (Jan 8, 2017)

Any of you pick up a rift?


----------



## amaac (Feb 6, 2017)

I have PSVR and it is amazing. I rock Eve Valkyrie all the time. I love flying in space. I have been told to get Resident Evil. I'll probably red box. Image quality is not the best on PSVR but it is still really amazing.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 6, 2017)

I might be interested if I could be bothered trying to keep up with technology these days. But, I can't justify the cost of keeping up with it all anymore.


----------



## disratory (Feb 6, 2017)

amaac said:


> I have PSVR and it is amazing. I rock Eve Valkyrie all the time. I love flying in space. I have been told to get Resident Evil. I'll probably red box. Image quality is not the best on PSVR but it is still really amazing.


glad to hear you are enjoying VR  Ive been playing with my oculus rift+touch and its pretty fuckn perfect on the PC side.


----------

